# '67 trunk lid source?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

In need of a replacement trunk lid for my '67. Can't find one in the aftermarket, and so far none of my inquiries for a used one have been answered. Suggestions?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Check ebay and PY forums. Also Frank's Pontiac parts. Remember, a Lemans will work also.


----------

